# Europe Reviews, August 2008



## Keitht (Aug 11, 2008)

Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Ireland

Review by Stuart Shaw


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 11, 2008)

We just got back (last night) from Club Colombo Hotel Quellenhof in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany.  I'll write my review as soon as the piles of laundry start to diminish!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 12, 2008)

That'll be great Debi.  We only have one review for that resort and it dates from 2001.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 20, 2008)

La Ermita, Spain

Review by Kenneth & Morag Laing


----------



## LGinPA (Sep 2, 2008)

Keitht said:


> La Ermita, Spain
> 
> Review by Kenneth & Morag Laing


I was very excited to read another review (besides mine) of La Ermita!!!   I was beginning to think we were the only ones who ever stayed there.  

Thanks for telling us about this update, Keith!


----------

